# 16 whipray 25 merc 2stroke



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Install a tach then go for a 3 blade stainless no cup (Will NOT run skinny and may blow out in the turns ) Can't have it all :-(

raise motor until it blows out then back down 1" try different trim settings 

30 IS a tall order may get 28 ...


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Bw510, 

I saw your boat yesterday at the Salty Fly and it was looking good! Windy and tough day for us, but my good friends placed 3rd!

I had a Gordon Waterman 16' (no floor and very light) with a 25hp Merc and found a 13" Merc. Vengeance prop to be the best overall prop for the boat. My skiff would top out at 31.5mph with just me in the skiff and a light load.. It would only top out around 28-29mph with 2 people and gear and we would cruise around 24-25mph..

The Merc 25 is an awesome outboard, but only produces so much hp.. When you add the 2nd person (200lbs) a cooler and gear, you end up with a lot more weight to push around.. 

The numbers you're getting sound about right with a 4 blade prop..


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

> Bw510,
> 
> I saw your boat yesterday at the Salty Fly and it was looking good!  Windy and tough day for us, but my good friends placed 3rd!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob 
I trust your judgement and will probably go with this prop rather than trying a bunch out.
Thanks for the compliments on the boat! I took about ten magic erasers to clean inside the hatches and sealed up all the holes and they don't leak at all now. I've already put over 200 miles on it without a glitch.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

You can find a new one on ebay for around $200, maybe less..

There should be someone on the forum that'll let you try out theirs to make sure it will work, but I really like mine.. 

Wish I would've met you at the tourney..


----------

